# And a light bulb goes on!



## Thebruxer (Mar 25, 2009)

So i think i figured out why it was so hard for Richie to go poop outside. And why he tried to go inside the house whenever we take a second to not watch him (i usually watch him like a hawk about it). I think when we reprimand him in the house for pooing (while he does it ofcourse, or is about to) that he thinks he shouldn't do it around us at all. I don't want to reinforce that thought. But he would NOT go outside no matter what, and would hold it and hold it until he had a chance to hide somewhere inside and do it.

I tried another method, i figure "what if i ignore him during the walks?". I would notice him start to look at me while he would be sniffing around outside, kinda of like "is she looking??" So i turned my head and pretended not to notice him, then BOOM he went 
And as he did i praised the heck out of him and gave him a treat.

So yay for the dog training the owner.... er wait haha


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Wonderful!!!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Gotta luv those 'light bulb moments!'
Good for you!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awwww bless his little heart.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Thebruxer @ Apr 3 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756737


> I tried another method, i figure "what if i ignore him during the walks?". I would notice him start to look at me while he would be sniffing around outside, kinda of like "is she looking??" So i turned my head and pretended not to notice him, then BOOM he went
> And as he did i praised the heck out of him and gave him a treat.
> So yay for the dog training the owner.... er wait haha[/B]


Yaaay, good job! Toto is going to be 9 in a few months and I still have to look the other way when he wants to poop. Outside he'll walk as far away from me as the leash will allow. Inside on the wee wee pad I'm not allowed to be in his sight. :HistericalSmiley: When we visit my Mom and I see him go into the room with the wee wee pad I have to always remind my Mom to leave him alone so that he will do his business. The few times that too many people have been around, he has been known to sneak onto a bathroom rug and leave a tootsie roll :brownbag: . What can I say? He likes his privacy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Apr 3 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756848


> QUOTE (Thebruxer @ Apr 3 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756737





> I tried another method, i figure "what if i ignore him during the walks?". I would notice him start to look at me while he would be sniffing around outside, kinda of like "is she looking??" So i turned my head and pretended not to notice him, then BOOM he went
> And as he did i praised the heck out of him and gave him a treat.
> So yay for the dog training the owner.... er wait haha[/B]


Yaaay, good job! Toto is going to be 9 in a few months and I still have to look the other way when he wants to poop. Outside he'll walk as far away from me as the leash will allow. Inside on the wee wee pad I'm not allowed to be in his sight. :HistericalSmiley: When we visit my Mom and I see him go into the room with the wee wee pad I have to always remind my Mom to leave him alone so that he will do his business. The few times that too many people have been around, he has been known to sneak onto a bathroom rug and leave a tootsie roll :brownbag: . What can I say? He likes his privacy.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sweetness uses a litter box and I'm not allowed to watch either. I have to turn my back so I can't see what she's doing. I can certainly understanding wanting a little alone time there!


----------



## Thebruxer (Mar 25, 2009)

haha, maybe its a maltese thing?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:aktion033: bless


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I _do_ think its a maltese thing!

Wolfie doesn't want to be watched either!


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

Diesel definitely needs his privacy...I have to keep a wee wee pad in the closet for privacy emergencies!


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

I definitely think it is a maltese thing. I have three of them and they will look over their shoulders to make sure that they are not being watched - that is, after they do the doggie dance and go around and around three or four times.

You gotta love it!


----------



## Thebruxer (Mar 25, 2009)

haha but its soooo cute


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

That does sound cute, but mine couldn't care less if I sold tickets to the potty-going event. She will go right in front of everybody...LOL!


----------

